# How does Prius fair >100k miles?



## DrivingOnClouds (Mar 31, 2017)

I've used and loved many several new Prius' at my previous place of employment.
They drive nicely and have been the most reliable vehicle I've used thus far (Used from ~0 to 60k miles). Granted, most newer vehicles are pretty reliable.

*Whats a Prius like thats either aged (2010 gen 3? 2006 gen 2?) or has higher miles (100k+)?*

Still reliable and low maintenance? One of my concerns has been what the battery life is like.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DrivingOnClouds said:


> I've used and loved many several new Prius' at my previous place of employment.
> They drive nicely and have been the most reliable vehicle I've used thus far (Used from ~0 to 60k miles). Granted, most newer vehicles are pretty reliable.
> 
> *Whats a Prius like thats either aged (2010 gen 3? 2006 gen 2?) or has higher miles (100k+)?*
> ...


100k is SUPER LOW MILEAGE

For *any* uber vehicle

<150k is low
150-200 is average
200+ is higher
250+ is high
300+ is very high


----------



## DrivingOnClouds (Mar 31, 2017)

Adieu said:


> For *any* uber vehicle


I'm pretty good with maintenance and upkeep and the like with your typical mechanical vehicles. My curiosity with how the Prius holds up is largely due to its electrical components / hybrid battery. A lot of the great deals for prius' that I'm finding are around the 150k mile marker (~$7000, 2010, 150k miles, III+)


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

I just got a brand new Prius...... Best investment I could have gotten for what I do. Great car!

Alicia


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

A couple of years ago Consumer Reports said the Prius was the most reliable car you can buy. Battery life is not really an issue. At the Toy dealership where I worked was 150K. There was one still going at 350K. These cars are dead reliable and cheap to maintain. The Camry hybrid is in the same class.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Toyota Guy said:


> A couple of years ago Consumer Reports said the Prius was the most reliable car you can buy. Battery life is not really an issue. At the Toy dealership where I worked was 150K. There was one still going at 350K. These cars are dead reliable and cheap to maintain. The Camry hybrid is in the same class.


I agree 100%


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> I just got a brand new Prius...... Best investment I could have gotten for what I do. Great car!
> 
> Alicia


Uhm, NO

Your costs per mile are about the same if not HIGHER than some select/XL double dippers

Divide the price you pay to buy/finance/lease it by the # of WORK miles you expect to get out of it before getting rid of it

If you do this gig seriously and persevere, by the time you flip it, its sale price will AT MOST cover interest on payments & basic maintenance over your term of ownership

So, you just spent $25-30k (NONE of which you'll get back at resale) for 150k miles.... maybe less.... BEFORE gas.

Your real cost per mile is about 30 cents.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Uhm, NO
> 
> Your costs per mile are about the same if not HIGHER than some select/XL double dippers
> 
> ...


Alicia may be one of the drivers who is not planning on selling her car any time soon, so depreciation doesn't impact her.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Alicia may be one of the drivers who is not planning on selling her car any time soon, so depreciation doesn't impact her.


mmmm still $25 k depreciation? Thinking some flawed logic.

I bought 2005 Prius for $4000. Probably could sell it for same amount after Ubering for 10,000 miles. last year I made $9.66/hour. Depreciating a new Prius Guessing maybe would have made $5-$7 accounting for depreciation.


----------



## AussieScott (Nov 22, 2016)

Simply the best car for Uber is a high mileage Prius.

Have put 80k on mine and it has depreciated 2k.

Spent $1300 on a battery. Spent $900 on water pump. Unfortunately the failed water pump blew the head gasket (unusual) so that was an additional $1400.

Brake actuator went at 210k but that was covered under extended warranty.

Currently at 233k and car runs great. No real money spent since battery at 180k cept oil and tyres.

Brings in $1500 a week so well worth it.

Driver a newer car or paying a note does not make sense for uber. Find a high mileage deal and drive it into tge ground.



entrep1776 said:


> mmmm still $25 k depreciation? Thinking some flawed logic.
> 
> I bought 2005 Prius for $4000. Probably could sell it for same amount after Ubering for 10,000 miles. last year I made $9.66/hour. Depreciating a new Prius Guessing maybe would have made $5-$7 accounting for depreciation.


Same year as mine. Very roomy and so cheap on gas. Costs me $10 max in gas to make a $100. Less when surging.

9.66 an hour is very low. But 10k miles sounds like part time and likely not the optimal hours.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

AussieScott said:


> Simply the best car for Uber is a high mileage Prius.
> 
> Have put 80k on mine and it has depreciated 2k.
> 
> ...


Was my first month/5 weeks. I know more what I'm doing and make more/hour driving drunk surge Friday Saturday. Although my market nowhere near as good as Chicago.

Really Really like my Prius.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Alicia may be one of the drivers who is not planning on selling her car any time soon, so depreciation doesn't impact her.


That's exactly it.....

Plus I got great deal because of a family friend that is a manager at the dealership.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Alicia may be one of the drivers who is not planning on selling her car any time soon, so depreciation doesn't impact her.


New car buyers ain't running their prius to 350k mi and you know it

If you follow my post with a calculator or do some mental division, that is PRECISELY the scenario I covered


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Adieu said:


> If you follow my post with a calculator or do some mental division, that is PRECISELY the scenario I covered


Mental division? They've just wheeled me into the day room; I'll have to do it a little later on.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Mental division? They've just wheeled me into the day room; I'll have to do it a little later on.


I don't even own a calculator

But people who respond to "$30k divided by 150k miles is 20 cents per mile" with "I plan to keep it I don't care about depreciation"....

Well....



AussieScott said:


> Simply the best car for Uber is a high mileage Prius.
> 
> Have put 80k on mine and it has depreciated 2k.
> 
> ...


Depreciation 2k + repairs 3600 + I'm sure there were tires and oil changes and little stuff involved...

Extended warranty, that's an out of pocket expense you're not getting back.... good that it actually covered something though

....

PS $10 gas per $100 made ON A PRIUS is bloody atrocious

My EXPEDITION costs me ~$15 per $100 made


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> That's exactly it.....
> 
> Plus I got great deal because of a family friend that is a manager at the dealership.


http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ius-tops-consumer-reports-cost-per-mile-study

A low estimated five-year cost of 47 cents per mile pushed the Prius to the top of the list.

75 cents/mile 15 cents/minute

75 cents * 75% = 56.25 cents per mile.

So 9.75 cents/mile!

15 cents * 75% = 11.25 cents.

so at base rates if you drive 60 mph for an hour!

11.25*60 + 9.75*60 = 6.75 + 5.85 = $12.60/hour. In absolute best case at base rates in my market. Probably missing but 60 minutes driving straight. I've never done it.

but then again you market is probably closer to $2/mile and 50 cents/minute.

hmmmm maybe I should upgrade my 2005 prius to 2017


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ius-tops-consumer-reports-cost-per-mile-study
> 
> A low estimated five-year cost of 47 cents per mile pushed the Prius to the top of the list.
> 
> ...


They also called the 4 cylinder BMW X1 a "large luxury SUV"

When, really, X5 & X6 are midsized only

....whoops.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> I just got a brand new Prius...... Best investment I could have gotten for what I do. Great car!
> 
> Alicia


You're going to take it in the pants driving a brand new car for this. Depreciation is a real thing and it does actually exist.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Alicia may be one of the drivers who is not planning on selling her car any time soon, so depreciation doesn't impact her.


Her car is just going to be worthless and worn out that much quicker. She will recognize that hit at some point, whether it's when she sells the car or because she prematurely has to replace it because of the excessive wear and tear on it.

I'll be blunt, if you think buying a brand new $25k car is a good idea to go out and make pennies driving rideshare, then you're a sucker.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> You're going to take it in the pants driving a brand new car for this. Depreciation is a real thing and it does actually exist.
> 
> Her car is just going to be worthless and worn out that much quicker. She will recognize that hit at some point, whether it's when she sells the car or because she prematurely has to replace it because of the excessive wear and tear on it.
> 
> I'll be blunt, if you think buying a brand new $25k car is a good idea to go out and make pennies driving rideshare, then you're a sucker.


Her car is going to depreciate regardless of whether she drives for Uber or not. While I don't agree with buying a new car strictly for Uber, it's not as though she bought a V8 truck.

Furthermore, she didn't lease she bought. I'm not too sure she needs to be worried about depreciation especially based on the talk of running a Prius out past 200k miles and getting the cheapest price per mile, as provided by sources.

In the long run, it will ultimately have been a good decision for this type of business.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

FloridaUber said:


> In the long run, it will ultimately have been a good decision for this type of business.


I came out about $9.66/hour (I'm a little more profitable these days) on my 2005 prius which cost $4k. I dont see how depreciating a $25k asset would be a good decision for this type of business. Seems like it would be a money loser. But not sure what her market pays. Probably $2/mile and 50 cents/minute.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FloridaUber said:


> Her car is going to depreciate regardless of whether she drives for Uber or not. While I don't agree with buying a new car strictly for Uber, it's not as though she bought a V8 truck.


I bought a V8 truck, though, to do XL surge on....for $4600.

Boohoo, mpgs. I get paid more per mile, I bought it in cash and have since made back more than I paid for it, and I am NOT risking a $25-30k investment hauling around poopax.

Maintenance is cheap and simple
And even if the ****** or engine eventually go (unlikely anytime soon, very smooth and strong at the moment), the truck is worth its price in parts.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I bought a V8 truck, though, to do XL surge on....for $4600.
> 
> Boohoo, mpgs. I get paid more per mile, I bought it in cash and have since made back more than I paid for it, and I am NOT risking a $25-30k investment hauling around poopax.
> 
> ...


At 3 mpg and a 300 gas charge on 500/600 dollars made, no thanks but the used price isn't bad and no payments.

I agree with the new car assessment, but I would also never buy new for any reason... too many variables at play.

I guess to each their own, all of us are paying back regardless of the option we choose, but each option is right for a different person.



entrep1776 said:


> I came out about $9.66/hour (I'm a little more profitable these days) on my 2005 prius which cost $4k. I dont see how depreciating a $25k asset would be a good decision for this type of business. Seems like it would be a money loser. But not sure what her market pays. Probably $2/mile and 50 cents/minute.


Where do you live in thr middle of nowhere?

Also, what is with all you saying you were driving cars older than 2009? I thought that was the original year cutoff?

Uber doesn't make you update your car?


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

It's 15 years max in a lot of markets now, we're almost taxis haha


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

toyotarola said:


> It's 15 years max in a lot of markets now, we're almost taxis haha


I thought it was 2012 and newer? Or is that only for new drivers?


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

FloridaUber said:


> I thought it was 2012 and newer? Or is that only for new drivers?


Depends on the market. Used to be 10 years max here, now 15. 2012 is Select+ I believe, but we only have X/XL


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

toyotarola said:


> Depends on the market. Used to be 10 years max here, now 15. 2012 is Select+ I believe, but we only have X/XL


Wow. Lol. I've been telling all my riders 2012 or newer. Whoooooppps.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

FloridaUber said:


> Where do you live in thr middle of nowhere?
> 
> Also, what is with all you saying you were driving cars older than 2009? I thought that was the original year cutoff?
> 
> Uber doesn't make you update your car?


Middle of nowhere =pretty much

Our market used to be 2000 or newer when I bought my car in Nov 2016(5 months ago) . Now supposedly I need a 2007 or new. still pissed at Uber. Can't tell me 6 months in advance what year car I need WTF? My 2005 is still able to go online so far. Who knows when Uber will shut me off.... Uber do what Uber do! After my Prius won't work, Think I'm gonna buy a $60,000 2017 Cadillac Escalade to do Uber (NOT!!!) but think I might get stars and ratings. And if I run it to a million miles I might not be paying to drive pax around.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> They also called the 4 cylinder BMW X1 a "large luxury SUV"
> 
> When, really, X5 & X6 are midsized only
> 
> ....whoops.


X5 is pretty big. X3 is midsize. X1 is compact (and feels cheap)


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

FloridaUber said:


> Her car is going to depreciate regardless of whether she drives for Uber or not. While I don't agree with buying a new car strictly for Uber, it's not as though she bought a V8 truck.


That's pretty much the problem though. Assuming you're not driving something that gets 10 mpg, depreciation is going to be by far your biggest expense and nothing depreciates worse than a brand new car. Cars do depreciate over time regardless of mileage, but the mileage drives a much larger chunk of depreciation than does time by itself.



> Furthermore, she didn't lease she bought. I'm not too sure she needs to be worried about depreciation especially based on the talk of running a Prius out past 200k miles and getting the cheapest price per mile, as provided by sources.


Again, she'll recognize the hit sooner or later. Every mile she puts on that car is value going out of that car. Think of it like this, driving rideshare is effectively taking a loan out on the value of your car that you're eventually going to have to repay through depreciation. You're trading your car's value for money in your pocket.



> In the long run, it will ultimately have been a good decision for this type of business.


No, it's a horrific idea. The most cost effective idea would be to buy something older, cheap and fuel efficient that's already mostly depreciated. The guys buying older Prius and economy cars have the right idea.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> That's pretty much the problem though. Assuming you're not driving something that gets 10 mpg, depreciation is going to be by far your biggest expense and nothing depreciates worse than a brand new car. Cars do depreciate over time regardless of mileage, but the mileage drives a much larger chunk of depreciation than does time by itself.
> 
> Again, she'll recognize the hit sooner or later. Every mile she puts on that car is value going out of that car. Think of it like this, driving rideshare is effectively taking a loan out on the value of your car that you're eventually going to have to repay through depreciation. You're trading your car's value for money in your pocket.
> 
> No, it's a horrific idea. The most cost effective idea would be to buy something older, cheap and fuel efficient that's already mostly depreciated. The guys buying older Prius and economy cars have the right idea.


The loan part was a good example, I don't know why I wasn't equating miles with depreciation. Also, the last part is helpful for next time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FloridaUber said:


> At 3 mpg and a 300 gas charge on 500/600 dollars made, no thanks but the used price isn't bad and no payments.
> 
> I agree with the new car assessment, but I would also never buy new for any reason... too many variables at play.
> 
> ...


Cutoff around here is like 2001 or 2002 (2004 or 2005 for lyft)

Fullsize SUVs average ~14 mpg on rideshare duty

Gas bill is $100-200 on $800-1500 / week


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

I bought my 2007 Prius last December. It had 240k when I bought it for $6k . (The dealer said it had a replaced battery )out the door. It drove great for a few months then I hit some thing on the freeway and took out the suspension. That cost $700 to fix. Then the hybrid water pump melted and that cost $900. I have replaced two front tires will need to fix the right side shocks and suspension another $700. Other then that the car drives great. It is now at 260 k and I am wondering if I should trade it in, get a lease , sell it but not sure how much i would get for it the clear coat on the top is flaking and the paint is looking shabby. Never buy a used car when it's raining. You can't see all the flaws. Any way any suggestions on what would be the best course to take? I only do deliveries and not people because I don't think it looks good enough. I do the oil. I have this feeling that I should get out now before it gets to a point where I can't get any thing for it. And not sure if it worth putting more money in to it. It does bring about $300 to $400 week and if I got a newer car I could drive people.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

3 mpg?

14-17 mpg on regular or even Flex Fuel

Gas expenditures ~20% on hardcore anting w/ optdown for ridecount promos

Gas expenditures ~10% systematic cherrypicking surge & long shifts to avoid deadmiles

Gas expenditures ~15% part time cherrypicking w/ tons of deadmiles

Uber year cutoff in our parts is 2002



FloridaUber said:


> At 3 mpg and a 300 gas charge on 500/600 dollars made, no thanks but the used price isn't bad and no payments.
> 
> I agree with the new car assessment, but I would also never buy new for any reason... too many variables at play.
> 
> ...


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I thought depreciation wouldn't affect me either because I planned on keeping the car "forever"... That was until a deer ran in front of me. Car totalled. Insurance check was several thousand dollars less than I would have expected. Now I need to take 3k from savings to get a comparable replacement. Depreciation just became real as ****.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.hybridcars.com/toyota-prius-taxi-running-strong-with-600000-miles-and-original-battery/


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

AussieScott said:


> Simply the best car for Uber is a high mileage Prius.
> 
> Have put 80k on mine and it has depreciated 2k.
> 
> ...


I have been wondering this for a while. Maybe a dumb question.

A Prius has 2 batteries if I understand (1 electric, 1 regular) correctly. Are you able to drive it if the hybrid battery fails?


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

No.

The hybrid battery is actually a bunch of cells. It is not one battery. It is a bunch of batteries . And it will not drive if more the one cell goes bad. You can repair it and not replace the whole thing. You have to replace the bad cells. It's a lot cheaper. The other battery is a starter battery. Just like every car has. That's not the same as the hybrid battery.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> I bought my 2007 Prius last December. It had 240k when I bought it for $6k . (The dealer said it had a replaced battery )out the door. It drove great for a few months then I hit some thing on the freeway and took out the suspension. That cost $700 to fix. Then the hybrid water pump melted and that cost $900. I have replaced two front tires will need to fix the right side shocks and suspension another $700. Other then that the car drives great. It is now at 260 k and I am wondering if I should trade it in, get a lease , sell it but not sure how much i would get for it the clear coat on the top is flaking and the paint is looking shabby. Never buy a used car when it's raining. You can't see all the flaws. Any way any suggestions on what would be the best course to take? I only do deliveries and not people because I don't think it looks good enough. I do the oil. I have this feeling that I should get out now before it gets to a point where I can't get any thing for it. And not sure if it worth putting more money in to it. It does bring about $300 to $400 week and if I got a newer car I could drive people.


I bought a 2007 prius in January last year for $4500. It had 120k miles on it and it's 140k now. I made $9500 with about 10k miles added. Yours was too expensive with high millage. I hate the delearship. Buy your next car from individuals.


----------

